# Je cherche des virus



## Balooners (24 Mai 2005)

Ben oui vous savez pas où je peux trouver ça ? C'est pour le boulot  pour des expériences  

Quand on en cherche on trouve pas, c'est dingue ça ... Je veux voir le temps de réactivité de la DSI


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mai 2005)

Ben, tu laisses un PC sous windows Xp ( ni SP1, ni SP2) branché sur le net, sans mise à jour, et tu attends un  petit 1/4h si tu as de la chance, sinon, une heure...
ll Faut tout leur expliquer, aux macuser , ca ne sait meme pas trouver un virus tout seul...


----------



## Balooners (24 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, tu laisses un PC sous windows Xp ( ni SP1, ni SP2) branché sur le net, sans mise à jour, et tu attends un  petit 1/4h si tu as de la chance, sinon, une heure...
> ll Faut tout leur expliquer, aux macuser , ca ne sait meme pas trouver un virus tout seul...



Tout ça c'est déjà fait mais j'ai toujours rien trouvé, pourtant c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé :

http://www.googk.com / fr

http://www.tahoo.com / fr 


Rien, niet


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mai 2005)

Si tu veux mon frere doit en avoir une floppee sur des CDs, il est PC user  

Et en plus il fait ses etudes dans l'informatique  :love:

Tu n'as que l'embaras du choix


----------



## Balooners (24 Mai 2005)

J'veux bien, tu les mets sur ton FTP ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mai 2005)

Je te mettrai en contact avec lui :love:


----------



## Balooners (24 Mai 2005)

Pfiouuu, ton frère il en a pas mal  il a de quoi faire. Si avec ça je n'arrive pas


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mai 2005)

Tu m'etonnes :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> J'veux bien, tu les mets sur ton FTP ?



Je te file le ftp de ma boîte, ça marche?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui vous savez pas où je peux trouver ça ? C'est pour le boulot  pour des expériences
> 
> Quand on en cherche on trouve pas, c'est dingue ça ... Je veux voir le temps de réactivité de la DSI



demande a la dame


----------



## MrStone (25 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui vous savez pas où je peux trouver ça ? C'est pour le boulot  pour des expériences
> 
> Quand on en cherche on trouve pas, c'est dingue ça ... Je veux voir le temps de réactivité de la DSI



Si tu cherches des vieux virus mac,  fais-moi signe


----------



## Balooners (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> demande a la dame




Pfiouuu, en tout cas, je veux bien être son virus à elle si elle veut 


@ Mr Stone : T'es pas fou non ?  J'ai dis sur PC  pour le boulot, c'est pour une étude  Sur le comportement des services informatique voir leur réactivité quoi


----------



## kisco (25 Mai 2005)

j'en ai un du 15 mai et un du 18 mars si tu veux je te les mails ?


----------



## Balooners (25 Mai 2005)

Ah ben oui, je veux bien


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mai 2005)

*Certains collectionnent les mygales et autre trucs bizarres...*
Baloo', lui, collectionne les virus   


P.S : j't'aurais bien aidé mais bon, j'ai rien à t'offrir


----------



## molgow (25 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> @ Mr Stone : T'es pas fou non ?  J'ai dis sur PC  pour le boulot, c'est pour une étude  Sur le comportement des services informatique voir leur réactivité quoi



Pense aussi à chercher un nouvel employeur


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Pfiouuu, en tout cas, je veux bien être son virus à elle si elle veut
> 
> 
> @ Mr Stone : T'es pas fou non ?  J'ai dis sur PC  pour le boulot, c'est pour une étude  Sur le comportement des services informatique voir leur réactivité quoi



Ben, si chez toi, ils sont comme certains que je connais, tu risque d'arriver à l'âge de la retraite sans que le résultat final de ton étude soit connu !  :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (25 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça c'est déjà fait mais j'ai toujours rien trouvé, pourtant c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé :
> 
> Rien, niet




Après tout le baratin qu'on nous a fait sur spotlight, et même pas fichu de trouver un virus pour PC, je vous jure, ces macs, c'est vraiment des jouets


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, tu laisses un PC sous windows Xp ( ni SP1, ni SP2) branché sur le net, sans mise à jour, et tu attends un petit 1/4h si tu as de la chance, sinon, une heure...
> ll Faut tout leur expliquer, aux macuser , ca ne sait meme pas trouver un virus tout seul...



Avec SP1 et pas SP2, y a moyen de choper un truc lors de la première connexion...


----------



## NightWalker (25 Mai 2005)

J'avais deux virus de la mort que j'ai mis de côté sur disquette, mais je n'arrive plus à mettre la main dessus... Ils s'installent directement sur le boot sector, du coup ils se lancent systématiquement au démarrage de Windows. Et après 4 ou 5 démarrages, ils craquent le sector 0 du disque...

Il fallait faire un formatage de bas niveau pour pouvoir réintialiser le disque...

Le problème est de trouver un Mac avec lecteur de disquette, parce que je ne la lirai pas sur mon PC au boulot


----------



## Balooners (25 Mai 2005)

C'est dingue qu'il n'y au pas plus de choix que ça  Z'avez pas des petit .exe à télécharger


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue qu'il n'y au pas plus de choix que ça  Z'avez pas des petit .exe à télécharger



Il fut un temps ou j'en avais trois ou quatre par jour, mais là, il semble que les fabricants d'anti-virus aient marqués un point, à moins que les virus n'aient enfin compris que j'avais un Mac ? Si j'en voie passer un, je te le met au frais !


----------



## PHILBX (26 Mai 2005)

Sur les Sites Porno, il parait que s'en est gavé (de virus Pc )     Qui vas a la pêche ? :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2005)

PHILBX a dit:
			
		

> Sur les Sites Porno, il parait que s'en est gavé (de virus Pc )     Qui vas a la pêche ? :love:



P'têt ben, mais mour les choper avec un Mac ... Faut appâter au ouinedaube pour que ça morde, ces p'tites bêtes là !


----------



## Balooners (26 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> P'têt ben, mais mour les choper avec un Mac ... Faut appâter au ouinedaube pour que ça morde, ces p'tites bêtes là !




Dites moi pas que je vais devoir prendre Virtual PC


----------



## madlen (26 Mai 2005)

PC > P2P = pleins de virus a télécharger 

Si tu prends un truc genre amule tu dois pouvoir en downloader depuis ton mac...
bon je te laisse a ta chimie de virus  

Good luck et fais attention tout de même, ça pourrais remonter à votre serveur...


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Pfiouuu, en tout cas, je veux bien être son virus à elle si elle veut
> 
> 
> @ Mr Stone : T'es pas fou non ?  J'ai dis sur PC  pour le boulot, c'est pour une étude  Sur le comportement des services informatique voir leur réactivité quoi


 
Ha ben ça peut s'arranger alors, si tu as un client mail configuré sur le pc cible il peut se faire bombarder rapidement


----------

